# 150W Joyetech OCULAR C Touchscreen TC Box MOD



## Nailedit77 (8/12/16)

*Joyetech OCULAR C *is a touchscreen box MOD with a very smart internal system. It features a photo gallery, music player and pedometer function as well as upgradeable firmware. It can be powered by 2 18650 batteries to reach up to 150 watts it's also available in 3 fashionable colors.

Output Wattage: 1 - 150W
Modes Available: VW/VT/Bypass/TCR/Logo/Preheat
Resistance Range: 0.05 - 1.5ohm for VT Mode;0.1 - 3.5ohm for VW/Bypass Mode
Temperature Range: 100 - 315℃/ 200 - 600℉
Battery: 2 x 18650 battery cells (not included)
Color: Black, Silver, Grey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (8/12/16)

Looks interesting, very soon we will be able to browse this forum from our mods ... watch this space

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Bit of a rant , it's becoming like the cellphone industry , if I wanted a camera I'd go buy one ! 

All these gidgets and gadgets and fiddly bits only drains battery power IMHO , and more things that can go wrong. Now an Ohm's Law Calculator App or something will be nice , but also the option to turn all the gadgety stuff off ......

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## foGGyrEader (8/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Bit of a rant , it's becoming like the cellphone industry , if I wanted a camera I'd go buy one !
> 
> All these gidgets and gadgets and fiddly bits only drains battery power IMHO , and more things that can go wrong. Now an Ohm's Law Calculator App or something will be nice , but also the option to turn all the gadgety stuff off ......


Ag nee man ... that's going too far with a mod.

***sent from my joyetech Ocular***

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/12/16)

There was a thread a while ago with what we want in devices in the future. Built in mp3 player. Absolute genius idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/12/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> and pedometer function



That keeps track of how much candy you dish out at Halloween.



Sickboy77 said:


> It features a... music player



Great. So now we'll have the media showing CCTV footage of vapers jumping around madly because the mod auto-fired in their pocket and they're trying to shut off Justin Bieber before their friends hear it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## spiv (8/12/16)

It's a good way to get your mod past airport security... "It's just my MP3 player".

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------

